# urasuki by hand



## 83kamaleon (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello everyone, due to my problems grinding symmetrically, to alleviate the frustration a little bit I decided to give it a try with a small yanagiba, since the result is surprisingly positive, I thought to start working on the back side. I have no wheels but only a small disc / belt sander, is there a way to make the concave side maybe by hand, I had thought to mount the abrasive paper on a custom block made of wood ... am i crazy? do you have any idea?


----------



## merlijny2k (Apr 30, 2018)

I believe the most common way is to put a plate with a large surface radius under the belt instead of the flat plate. I think I even read of someone on the forum who fixes a sponge to the plate under the belt. It then forms sort of a radius by itself. No idea how long the sponge lasts with the belt running over it or how to improve service life. I don't know of any solutions involving the disc grinder. I also haven't attempted any of it myself so i'm just echoing what I heard. I do operate a small combi grinder that is possibly similar to yours. Mine has a fixed plate so replacing it with a radius plate would be quite cumbersome. More expensive models have built in options for using different plates.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (May 1, 2018)

There seems to be an old-school tool called a "sen" that some japanese makers use...


----------



## 83kamaleon (May 2, 2018)

thank you guys for the replies,here's what i ended up doing,maybe it can be useful to someone.I dismantled an old steel pot,cut out a piece,unbent it a little and added to my modified platen (it's just a tile cut to measure).It can be easily removed and i think it works fine.it wasn't easy to stay centered toward the tip of the blade but this was due to my lack of experience,i have already realised another blade where i kind of cheated doing the ura before even cutting theprofile of the blade and the result is way better.I hope everything will still be fine after tempering


----------



## merlijny2k (May 6, 2018)

Nice! Hod did you fix the potpart and tile to the original platen?


----------



## merlijny2k (May 6, 2018)

*hod=how


----------



## 83kamaleon (May 6, 2018)

The tile is taped with some 3m superstrong tape,the pot piece is hold down by the belt and because of the way it's shaped,it can't go anywhere


----------



## merlijny2k (May 10, 2018)

Brilliance in simplicity!


----------



## MBrock (Jul 6, 2018)

You did well on this. I grind mine on a radius platen, but I've finished it by hand using oak at the right radius. It works fine to clean up and would probably work to cut the entire ura. It might be a bit of labor though.


----------

